

Show HN: podcastrobot - Convert any blog into a podcast using text-to-speech - typeofNaN
http://podcastrobot.com/

======
tekromancr
That's awesome. My only complaint was that the tts engine was okay, but it
could be better. I would happily pay $10 a mo for this, but with better tts.

